# When will I start gaining weight?



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Okay, so right now I'm 18 years old, 6"3 tall and I weigh only 135 pounds (eek!), which I HATE. I can't seem to gain weight, and in fact, I've actually lost 10 pounds since I was in middle school. Right now I'm a twig :/

For those of you that are older, at what age did you begin gaining weight?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Do sports, get hungry, eat more. Then a habit will develop to eat more even if you stop the sport thing. I began gaining weight at 23 years old.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you eat a lot? If so, you have an extremely fast metabolism. Unfortunately you'll probably have to eat so much that it interferes with your overall productivity.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

You need a really big surplus of calories. I suggest eating over 2000 per day.


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Eat more.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Randall said:


> Eat more.


Pardon my ignorance, but isn't that the equivalent of telling an overweight person wanting to lose weight to simply "Eat less"?

I'm really skinny as well, and I find it very tough to gain an appetite. Spending extra money and eating when not hungry is truly a chore; add to the fact that this has to be done several times a day for the rest of your life is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> You need a really big surplus of calories. I suggest eating over 2000 per day.


this ^ damn boy im not hating but 6'3 135!!!!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

The thing you don't want to do is just eat more. You eat more, your body will store the excess as fat. I don't think you want that, even if you don't care you'll just regret it later. Plus we are not genetically able to do that as easy as some people. The easiest way for people like us to increase our weight is to workout, believe it or not. It will increase your appetite plus build muscles. It worked for me.


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but isn't that the equivalent of telling an overweight person wanting to lose weight to simply "Eat less"?
> 
> I'm really skinny as well, and I find it very tough to gain an appetite. Spending extra money and eating when not hungry is truly a chore; add to the fact that this has to be done several times a day for the rest of your life is a bit overwhelming.


 Basically 3500 calories = 1 pound. So if you added 500 calories to your daily intake you would gain 1 lb a week, in theory. For some people that is doable.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> eating when not hungry is truly a chore; add to the fact that this has to be done several times a day for the rest of your life is a bit overwhelming.


You don't have to eat more, as in more volume of food, but replace what you were eating before with higher calorie foods.


----------



## Electric Emu (Oct 28, 2012)

yeah my body type is a bit like this too and i haven't found it's got any easier to gain weight with age - i'm 24. Try eating and drinking things that are relatively healthy but also full of calories like nuts and lots of full cream milk and make sure to snack between your main meals as much as possible.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

it really all comes down to how much calories you take in every day. i'm not sure how much you would need to gain weight(you can calculate this just google it), but if you make sure you are in a surplus of calories that you need to maintain your current weight(between 250-500 usually I think) i am sure you will gain some weight

i have personally experienced this. like a year ago i set up a diet and started going to the gym and i went from 55 kg to like 65 or something in a few months. i had the same mentality as you when i started but this kinda changed my outlook on things.

i'm back at 55 kg now however, because im back to my old ways of eating / no more gym...ugh 

gotta love being an ectomorph


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

From what I've observed, men begin to "flesh out" in their mid-30's. I'm not sure if that just happens naturally, or if they begin serious weight training at that time. Chances are, you'll gain mass by the time you're 30 if you eat enough and exercise because as you age your metabolism (which seems to be super quick acting for you right now!) will slow down. Whatever you do, be careful; eat a lot of vegetables and fruits in addition to protein and carbs, exercise, and take care of yourself. You WILL gain weight and develop health problems as you age if you don't take care of yourself. Right now, you're 18, your cells are fresh and working mighty fine, your metabolism is fast, so instead of worrying about looking like a twig just have fun, enjoy life, enjoy your youth, your beautiful healthy body, and all the things you can do with it! :yes


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't listen to those that say just eat more, you've got a fast metabolism and if you did eat more it'd just mostly go to your stomach. I'm 34 and still bone thin (i don't know my weight but it ain't normal for my height), you might fill out in your mid 20s mid 30s or not at all, look to your relatives they're the best indicators as you carry their genes.
You could try weight training, but unfortunately the little known truth is that skinny guys generally don't put on much size no matter how hard they pump the iron, unless they go the way of the 'riod. But seriously **** that.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mourn4UrSelf said:


> Okay, so right now I'm 18 years old, 6"3 tall and I weigh only 135 pounds (eek!), which I HATE. I can't seem to gain weight, and in fact, I've actually lost 10 pounds since I was in middle school. Right now I'm a twig :/
> 
> For those of you that are older, at what age did you begin gaining weight?


I'm 6'3 too and was only 160 when I was a teenager but now I'm 175 ish. You gain some weight in your early twenties. You could also work out, but it takes months and months of effort to gain even a few pounds of muscle. At the very least you can look better in just a few months by working on your shoulders and arms. Lateral raises will make your shoulders pop out quickly. Curls, bench press and shrugs will give you an overall more muscular look.


----------

